# adolescent fox or coyote?



## daniel2229 (Jun 5, 2011)

There is a fox family living in the woods behind our neighbor's house. She has seen the male fox and so has my wife. My wife's office faces their yard and she has also seen the female. Both have red body, white chest, and a fluffy tail tipped in black as well as black socks.

The folks directly behind us told us they saw a family of four fox playing in their side yard right while they sat on the patio and watched.

A few days ago, my wife spied one of the young ones scratching himself in the side yard. I took photos of him through the door. He saw a cat and took off to the front yard. I then went out to get a closer look. We watched each other for a few minutes, then he went back down to the creek.

Here are a few picks. I think he is an adolescent coyote, but the photos of adolescent fox look the same except their tails look fuller. What do you think? We have lots of coyotes in the Bellbrook, OH area, but would they coexist with fox on the same acre wooded lot?

Daniel


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Fox, I'd say


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yep Fox he looks like he has the mange.


----------



## daniel2229 (Jun 5, 2011)

This fox could be the guy in the attached photo. Here he is hunkered down in the hostas watching the deck for ground squirrels. We have been seeing three playing in our backyard several times.

Someone coming to our house knocked on the door and said that there was a fox in our garage. Sure enough, there was. My wife was trying to get him to eat a piece of cheese as a reward for cleaning up the moles and graound squirrels.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It looks like the legs are too long to be a fox. It looks more like a coyote,with mange.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

My mother in law had a pet fox back 40 years ago. I held it in my lap and petted it hundreds of times. It had fairly long legs, much darker than the rest of it's coat. Coyites are typically much larger. Every one I've ever seen was 30 to 40 pounds and had less prominent ears and longer legs. Here's a coyote. Check the leg color.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah, I see now. The other pics show the color/size better. Either way,it doesn't look healthy.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It sure looks like a sickly fox to me!


----------

